# What's the best cleaner/protectant for the Touareg's Dash?



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm hoping to get the original/matte look of the Touareg's grey dashboards.
Everything I've tested so far has changed the look to glossy/shiny, or has changed the look of the grain (in ways I don't like).
VW makes a cleaner, but no protectant that I am aware of. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## The.Refused (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: What's the best cleaner/protectant for the Touareg's Dash? (Treg_John)*

303 Aerospace Protectant! 
http://www.303products.com/tec...52353


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: What's the best cleaner/protectant for the Touareg's Dash? (The.Refused)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The.Refused* »_303 Aerospace Protectant! 
http://www.303products.com/tec...52353 
 I love this stuff... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

